# Permethrin Mixing rate



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone uses permethrin and knows the mixing rate. I have 10 %. I will be misting it out of a spray bottle. It says 8oz for 12.5 gals Does that sound right? 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Southwing said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone uses permethrin and knows the mixing rate. I have 10 %. I will be misting it out of a spray bottle. It says 8oz for 12.5 gals Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks Mike



Is this what you have?

http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Permectrin-II-p/33-perm-11.htm


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mike I just started using that 10% in my loft. I spray it out of a quart bottle and mix one-half cc to one quart water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

alby68 said:


> Mike I just started using that 10% in my loft. I spray it out of a quart bottle and mix one-half cc to one quart water.


This post is from Nov. 2009
You can see the dates at the top of the post.


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

*Permethrin*

I mix 12 CC to a Gallon of watter Spray Dogs and Dog boxes around House and on Cloths when I,m going to get in weeds,Kills Ticks Flees and Bugs.I mix it stronger and spray yard and walk ways to barn Ticks is Terrible here and I an allergic to Ticks and I spray around my Lofts and the walls of the lofts,this is good stuff and cheap to use.Earl


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I do two bottle caps worth for 12 oz. of water..that lasts for about a month sometimes more. This stuff is very strong, basically what it does is destroy DNA.


----------

